# Tell me about Moyens



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Moyens, or medium poodles, are a recognized size in Europe. They have four sizes- toy, miniature, medium and standard. In the US anything over 15 inches tall is considered a standard. Some people have imported true moyens and have bred them. Others have imported one and bred to a small standard or a miniature or a mini standard cross to get the medium size. There are some breeders who are breeding them plus doing all the health testing and paying attention to temperament. Others are just breeding a standard poodle to a mini and calling them a moyen. You have to be really careful when looking for that size. 

You might do better contacting miniature poodle breeders and asking for an over sized mini. An over sized mini is pretty common and they are usually the size of a medium poodle (17-19 inches or so). My SIL has a moyen. He is half true moyen and half bred down in size standards. He is 17.5 inches tall- a great size. There are members here with oversized mini's the same exact size.

Here's a Youtube video showing the European Medium poodle being shown


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is an oversized mini, from two in-size mini parents. He's about 16.5"/21 lbs., a really great size for our family. He's not too big, not too small! In fact, had he not gone oversized, we probably wouldn't have him, as his breeder had planned to show him. We got him as a 6-month-old.


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Dreamer is a small standard(though a good size female at 21" and she is 14 months. Her breeder told me when I bought her home at 15 weeks old that she would be 16"-18" tall, so pretty near moyen. I like them either tiny(toy) or larger(standard)I like the idea of the sizes having a purpose and being able to care for them that way. Dreamer is a feminine girl, but she is also very sturdy and ready do go hiking or run an agility course. Moyens seem to be pretty similar to that, in a smaller package but ready to go. I am sure they will be less available as mos good breeders breed dogs the can title in akc conformation. I do recall seeing some moyen breeder websites recently. I am sure you can find one if you are willing to travel.


----------



## AmandaNola (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you, everyone! My ideal poodle would be from Tintlet, but if I can't have one from them and can't find another Spoo breeder I like as much I'll look into Moyens. Can anyone recommend a good breeder? I'm near Destin, FL and am will to travel around 800mi (one way) for the right dog.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

There are actually very few people breeding true Moyen/Klein poodles in the US or Canada. If you are looking at a breeder make sure both sides of the pedigree go back to imported Moyen/Klein lines. Many breeders in the US at the moment are using the word Moyen to sale standard x mini crosses or as market ploy much like teacup toy or royal standards. Be extremely cautious when looking for one. 

There are a handful of breeders who are working with true imported Moyen lines and I know a breeder in Canada who is currently doing her research and looking at the possibility of bringing in some true Moyen and working with them. 

Your best bet as mentioned by Outwest is to let breeders that you like know that you are in the market for a Moyen SIZED dog ie a small standard or an over sized mini. Then wait and see what happens.


----------

